# Getting your birds to inside at night



## aaro (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi,i have outdoor aviaries with built on indoor sections all heated on thermostats and lights on timers,
They have shutters on so i can shut them up at night, my problem is my colony of linnies 1 pair insists on roosting outdoors its sheltered and dry, but iam a bit worried about what temperature they can tolerate, every where ive looked it doesnt give temperature, but many sites say they like snow bathing so they must be pretty tough, any ideas? the other aspect is i dont want the monkeys out there at the crack of dawn, calling away to the world setting the other lot off for the neighbours sake.

Thanks


----------



## cs3585 (Mar 26, 2012)

They will be alright as long as the temp. isn't below 65 degrees.


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Wow! This is a fascinating post for me here in the little state of Kansas in the US!!! An outdoor aviary all year round? And monkeys, no less. Please share your location and details. Pictures please. What fun!!


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

I would probably manage this by feeding an evening meal/treat inside the overnight accommodation. Is that something you could do with your linnies?


----------



## aaro (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey thanks for the reply's 'I am in the Uk, England in Lincolnshire,
that food idea sounds good they love there apples, mite try that one

Thanks


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in Cheshire, UK.

I never feed my birds outside in the flight, only inside the shed. So they have to go in eventually for food, but usually they do all go in by themselves, sometimes theres one or two outside when I'm ready to close the doors I just tap on the mesh near them and they soon go inside to join the rest of the flock, then I go in and shut the door behind them. And a lot of the time now, they see me coming and take themselves in for me.

I hope they start going in for you!


----------



## aaro (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks bushy, got home from work and there all in, glad too been bonfire night, gonna start putting apple in the evenings, instead of the morning see if that helps too.


----------

